# Calamari Steaks



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2005)

I have two Calamari Steaks in the fridg. for tomorrow nights dinner.

Any ideas on how I should cook them?  I've always just breaded and deep fried the rings before.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 2, 2005)

...check your PM's

That's the way I would do them.  My favorite way to serve them is with of course marinara but I love to pile on the pepperoncini peppers too!

I just looked up some stuffed calamari recipes and I swear they don't even sound good - I'm sure they are but to me they are not very appealing - check it out here if you want to.


----------



## Bupo107 (Feb 3, 2005)

I've always heard - you either cook squid for two minutes or two hours... here's a recipe from from Barb Gertz.  You can refit the recipe as needed for the # of steaks you have.

4  calamari steaks (preferably pre-pounded ones) 
2  eggs  
 salt  
 pepper  
 flour  
 Italian seasoned breadcrumbs  
 canola oil  

Use a big skillet, place oil in skillet. 
Beat eggs in shallow bowl. 
Put flour in another shallow pan. 
Seasoned bread crumbs in another pan. 
Salt and pepper Calamari steaks, dip first into flour then into egg, then in to seasoned bread crumbs. 
Fry in hot skillet,turn when brown on first side, brown on other side. 
Serve. 
These COOK FAST-- DO NOT OVER COOK as they will get TOUGH.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2005)

Bupo107 said:
			
		

> I've always heard - you either cook squid for two minutes or two hours... here's a recipe from from Barb Gertz.  You can refit the recipe as needed for the # of steaks you have.
> 
> 4  calamari steaks (preferably pre-pounded ones)
> 2  eggs
> ...







Thanks I found this one on the web too.  I'll be making it.  I'll let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2005)

ummm, squid "steaks"? how freakin big are these squid? are they the old time seafaring movie type? the ones that attack diving bells and sailing ships?   

if they're large bodies, try charcoal grilling, or grill panning. clean, wash, and pat dry the squids. rub with evoo and s&p, skewer lengthwise and grill over high heat until just cooked thru, maybe 1 to 2 minutes on each side. serve with chopped fresh cilantro and sweet chilli sauce.

or, marinate squids in teryaki, skewer and grill till cooked thru, the serve over cubed mango or papaya, with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar, and a side of vinegared short grain rice.

to go with the flow (elfie keeps egging my house because i haven't), these are tried and true recipes that have made many converts out of people who swore would never eat squid.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2005)

I would go with just simply grilling them quickly with a little salt and pepper. Nice and simple 

I am going to move this to the Seafood section of the board.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 3, 2005)

Two wonderful ideas - I LOVE squid!

Squid Teriyaki
3 lb Squid steaks 
1/2 c Soy sauce 
1/2 c Mirin or rice wine 
1/2 c Water 
2 tb Sugar 
1 ts Cornstarch 
Juice of 2 lemons 

Teriyaki sauce:
1.Combine all the ingredients except the cornstarch. Reserve half of the sauce, marinate the squid in the other half for 1 hour.
2.Heat the reserved terriyaki sauce in a saucepan. When it begins to boil, add the cornstarch dissolved in a little water. As soon as the sauce thickens, remove from heat. Baste squid with teriyaki while it grills.
3.Grill the marinated squid steaks until they turn dark brown and are tender, 2-3 minutes per side, turning over once. Baste steaks while grilling. Baste squid one last time and then remove from the fire. Serve over rice accompanied with any remaining teriyaki sauce.

Greek Stuffed Squid
1 lb Squid, whole bodies or steaks 
Salt 
6 tb Olive oil 
1  Onion, chopped 
1/3 c Raw long-grain white rice 
1/2 c Fresh parsley, chopped 
1/4 c Fresh mint leaves, chopped 
2 tb White wine 
1/4 c Pine nuts 
1/4 c Raisins 
Freshly ground pepper 
4  Peeled tomatoes 
1/3 c White wine 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.Wash and clean the squid, rinsing well, and then lightly salting the whole bodies or steaks thoroughly.
2.Heat 1/4 cup of the oil in a heavy frying pan, then add the onion and cook, without browning, until transparent. 
3.Stir in the rice and saute a few minutes, until golden. Blend in the parsley, mint, 2 tb wine, pine nuts, and raisins, and season with salt and pepper to taste. 
4.Add enough water to half cover and cook for a few minutes. Using a spoon stuff the whole squid, or place filling on the steaks and the roll tightly. Seal openings or rolled steaks with skewers or toothpicks. 
5.Place the stuffed bodies/steaks in a baking dish. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and set aside.
6.Meanwhile, combine the tomatoes, 1/3 cup wine, and a little salt and pepper in a small saucepan and simmer for 5 minutes. Pour the sauce over the squid and dribble the remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil over the top. 
7.Bake for 60-75 minutes or until the squid and rice are tender and the sauce has thickened. Serve warm or cold.


----------



## quidscribis (Feb 4, 2005)

We sometimes get squid with bodies up to 10 or 12 inches long.  The tentacles are about that long, too.  We get them from our bicycling fishmonger who comes to our door here.

Thanks for the marinating & recipe ideas.  I'll have to give it a try next time we get squid.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 4, 2005)

We used to be able to get these all the time - now it's hard to find them - we just brushed on oil/lemon juice + zest, garlic, salt/pepper, and grilled them on a grill pan just a couple minutes on each side.


----------



## squidfish (Mar 23, 2005)

*Steaks*

The term calamari steaks has taken a whole new meaning lately with the large numbers of giant squid being captured along the west USA coast. These fisherman are ending up with many kilos of squid in their freezer and i have recently had quite a few people visiting my website (which is about squid fishing mostly) asking how to cook these squid. Apparently they will taste very salty (or just plain terrible) if you do not cook them in the correct manner. Has anyone heard of good methods for cooking giant squid steaks?

Cheers, Glen


----------

